
Twitter: New messaging features - loisaidasam
https://blog.twitter.com/2016/speed-up-customer-service-with-quick-replies-welcome-messages-in-direct-messages
======
secfirstmd
It shows how far that Twitter is behind in understanding it's users, that it
still hasn't launched ANY kind of end to end encryption offering the way that
Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, 'Allo, Viber, Signal, Telegram has.......

